# NCIS



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 7, 2009)

I've seen critics call it one of the best TV shows made, and funnily enough, I agree.  Not *the* best, but pretty damn good.  It's got excellent character development, each season has a major "plot" that's resolved, usually, by the end of that season.  Heck, we even have, as they call it, "sexual tension".  

What's everyone elses thoughts on this excellent crime "solving" series?


----------



## CasperH (Dec 7, 2009)

A friend of mine is crazy about this show... Kinda annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everytime he asks, have you watched NCIS the other night


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

My friend loves it and I've seen a few episodes that he watches. I don't like it. It's just CSI with less character and more shooting, personally. With CSI, each character has their flaws. They don't really highlight that here, well, not from the few episodes I've seen. It's not a bad show by any means, but it's just not something I'd get into.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2009)

One of the very few crime shows to survive in my TV watching post "the wire".


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a good show, but considering the amount of similar shows, it's not spectacular. Especially when you consider it's going the way of shows like CSI that have to have like 20 spinoffs with the same name. "OH YEAH ITS IN THIS CITY NOW, WITH A DIFFERENT CAST THATS JUST AS QUIRKY!"



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> My friend loves it and I've seen a few episodes that he watches. I don't like it. It's just CSI with less character and more shooting, personally. With CSI, each character has their flaws. They don't really highlight that here, well, not from the few episodes I've seen. It's not a bad show by any means, but it's just not something I'd get into.


In NCIS the only time those come up when they're doing some sort of mini-series on that specific person like when they go on about (holy shit I forgot his name and had to imdb it) Gibbs time in Mexico, when they do the ship thing, Ziva's brother (cool one), McGee being an author (a bad one although famous), Abby's ridiculous obsessions and terrible choice of boyfriends.

Overall they're generic flaws, but everything about this 'scene' in TV these days are generic, it's just "Get a list of flaws, strengths and personalities and use a random number generator", then they just build the character (loosely) and commit to it along the way.


----------

